# l.a.r. grizzly ar 15



## onfhunter1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got this gun on a trade and really do not know much about it any help would be great.like where can i get parts for cause i would like to set it up for hunting


----------



## packrat (Mar 1, 2012)

*parts*

pretty much anywhere that sells ar15 parts. Did you get a side charger?


----------



## onfhunter1 (Mar 1, 2012)

packrat said:


> pretty much anywhere that sells ar15 parts. Did you get a side charger?



when you say side charger what is that this is my first ar i have every own so i am learning


----------



## packrat (Mar 2, 2012)

*lar*

LAR offers a nice side charged bolt for the AR platform.
Called the OPS 4 Hunter
http://www.largrizzly.com/web/guest/ops-4-upper-assemblies


----------

